# [grub] error 19  raid(résolu)

## giims

bonjour, j'ai fini l'installation de ma gentoo et au reboot grub  m'indique "error 19 : (message)"

mon plan de partitionement est : 

```
/dev/md1 =>/boot

/dev/sda2 & sdb2 =>swap

/dev/md3 => /racine

/dev/md4 => /home
```

mon grub.conf : 

```

# This is a sample grub.conf for use with Genkernel, per the Gentoo handbook

# http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10#doc_chap2

# If you are not using Genkernel and you need help creating this file, you

# should consult the handbook. Alternatively, consult the grub.conf.sample that

# is included with the Grub documentation.

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.24-r5

root (hd0,0)

/boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-3.0.6-gentoo root=/dev/md1 real_root=/dev/md1 add "vga=791 splash=silent,theme:default console=tty1 quiet dolvm domdadm

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-3.0.6-gentoo

```

<j'ai utiliser genkernel pour la compilation du noyau et de l'initrd exactement cette commande : 

```
# genkernel --menuconfig --mdadm --lvm2 --splash all
```

je n'est trouver aucune aide sur google pour l'erreur 19 le probleme doit venir de mon grub.conf.

Ps: j'ai fait une erreur avec genkernel jai rajouter l'option lvm et aussi dans le grub.conf je vais modifier ce dernierr en enlevant dolvm on verra bien.

ps2: grub ne m'affiche pas la ligne 

```
/boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-3.0.6-gentoo root=/dev/md1 real_root=/dev/md1 add "vga=791 splash=silent,theme:default console=tty1 quiet dolvm domdadm
```

Last edited by giims on Tue Dec 27, 2011 9:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bas25

Pas de rapport avec genkernel. grub doit lancer ton initrd qu'il ne trouve pas.

Je sais pas si ca a changé avec grub2 mais sinon seul le niveau raid1 est possible pour la partition boot.

----------

## giims

ma partition boot est en raid1. l'initrd est peut mauvais a cause de l'option lvm que j'ai passé?

----------

## bas25

manque le mot clé kernel !

default 0

timeout 5

title=Gentoo Linux (3.1.5-gentoo)

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-genkernel-x86_64-3.1.5-gentoo root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/md2 domdadm keymap=fr

initrd /initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-3.1.5-gentoo

----------

## giims

 *bas25 wrote:*   

> manque le mot clé kernel !
> 
> default 0
> 
> timeout 5
> ...

 

```
root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/md2
```

 peut tu m'expliquer en détail cette ligne?

----------

## giims

 *bas25 wrote:*   

> manque le mot clé kernel !
> 
> default 0
> 
> timeout 5
> ...

 

```
root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/md2
```

 peut tu m'expliquer en détail cette ligne?

----------

## bas25

Alors, le linuxrc est un script qui permet de faire les opérations nécessaires a la création de la partition root.

En fait il y a un root temporaire utilisé en mémoire: ram0 puis après exécution de linuxrc la partition root réelle est montée.

Dans ton cas ce serait donc la même chose avec real_root=/dev/md3

Comme tu as une partition boot séparée, si tu laisses /boot/initrd..... vérifie que tu as bien un lien boot dans le répertoire /boot.

----------

## giims

merci beaucoup pour ses explication sa yest sa roule comme sur des roulette!

----------

